

A 9y.o kid explains net neutrality in a way that you can finally understand - anacleto
http://news.distractify.com/dennis-diclaudio/kids-explain-the-darndest-things/

======
anigbrowl
It's not that people don't understand. It's that they don't want to alter
their views and would rather have tiny cognitive seizures than admit that they
were wrong about something. Meanwhile, the Wall Street Journal has resorted to
outright lying about the issue, selectively editing or misattributing
statements from the EFF and Netflix executives to make it seem as if they've
changed their mind about the whole thing and are now opposed to the FCC's
regulatory proposals.

